# Delta Sleep Inducing Peptides - A Log



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2015)

I've tried every natural & OTC sleep aid and supplement you can name & nothing can withstand the epic might that is Tren-Somnia.

I've done the research on DSIP (there admittedly isn't much of it & whats there is lukewarm at best) but the price was right and my sleep quality is on-par with the NSA's 'Customer Care' program so I'm down for the ride.

Order made today, DSIP 5 Mg should arrive next week. I'll be starting at 100 Mcg nightly appx. 30 mins before I hit the rack.

Will update this thread as often as possible.

DSIP, take me away!...


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck my friend. I''ve been down this road and nothing worked. Ambien knocks me out but the quality of sleep suffered. I really hope it works for you. I also tried antihistamines. Histamines are a trigger to signal your body to wake but recent studies have linked it to Alzheimer's.
Best thing that has no undesired side effect; sex. Seriously, research it.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 8, 2015)

Tuned in for this one


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm curious to see about this one also


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2015)

Im in Nble on this one brother...........i have trensomnia when i not even on tren! Lol.  I have tried everything under the sun for a good nights rest.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 8, 2015)

Nothing a good Cali fornia indica can't handle


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Nothing a good Cali fornia indica can't handle



Sweet Jeebus what I wouldn't give...I get random blood tests at work though (physical job, some heavy equipment) so no kush for me.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Will be following.  

Aches and pains keep me awake from time to time.  All of my friends follow PBs advice for this reason, unfortunately for me I cant risk a bad test either.

Good luck hopefully your posts arent in the wee hours of the night Brother.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 8, 2015)

def keeping tabs on this one dont sleep basicly at all up every 40 mins to an hr and same as you guys cant bc of work and it makes me stupid anymore !!!! Would kill to sleep 8 hrs straight !!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2015)

Counting down now to the arrival of my pack. Was up at 0230 this morning...this after bombing 10 Mg of melatonin and 2x OTC sleep pills (doxylamine sulfate). 

DSIPs purchased from GWP, am expecting the goods to arrive today.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 12, 2015)

i assume you guys have already tried trazodone?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

Pack finally arrived today. I'm back from a work trip & bloody tired so this will be a good 1st trial.

Reconstituted the 5000 IU vial with 2.5 Ml of bac-stat water. 100 Mcg dosed just moments ago. 

I'm sure nothing will happen and its all placeb.....ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2015)

Wake up dammit! How did it work!! Lol ....look forwarx to your review brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2015)

Morning After #1

Dosed 100 Mcgs around 1900. Hit the rack at 2000. Didn't feel overly drowsy (no more than expected after a work trip this past week) but noticed a slight tingling sensation in me fingers and on me lips. 

Feel asleep relatively easily (this has never been a problem so nothing new here). I was however able to STAY asleep until just after 0230 (4.5 hours uninterrupted - not bad for me) and then able to get at least one, possibly two more REM cycles before rolling out around 0530. 

The QUALITY of sleep during these cycles was good, noticeable improvement over my usual. The dreams...good Gawd the dreams...vivid and bizarre. 

Feeling relatively well-rested this morning but again could be attributed to it being a Saturday and an overall more relaxed outlook due to no work. 

Leg day in the gym today, will be a good test of my recoup and recovery.

Overall 1st night on the Sauce, 3/5 stars.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## bugman (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't wait for the next update. I've been on ambien  for far to long...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm curious about the long term also, I refuse to take a prescription sleep aid, shouldn't need to take one ya know


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2015)

Morning After #2

Same protocol: 100 Mcg dose taken 30 mins before bed. Had to hit the rack a bit earlier last night as I've some work this morning & needed an early start. I have to admit, I was reluctant to give-up my OTC sleep meds the night before I knew I'd be laboring the next day.

Took the DSIP 100 Mg appx 1930 and hit the rack at appx 2000. Again, fell asleep relatively easily. Slept rather soundly until 0130 (5.5 full hours - really good for me) and then was able to get back to sleep for another 2 hours to essentially 7.5 decent-to-good hours in the rack. That's improvement over my norm.

Vivid dreams again, wild stuff. Feeling overall pretty refreshed this morning & ready for work. 

3.5 / 5 stars


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2015)

Now were talking.....i see some hope here..... 5 full hours of sleep would be a blessing to me.  Keep updating brother!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 16, 2015)

Morning After #3

Same protocol, 100 Mcg 30 mins before hitting the rack. Kids are home from Uni for Spring Break so my normal sleep schedule slid by an hour or so. Dosed the DSIP around 2000 and hit the rack by around 2030.

Fell asleep by around 2100 and got 4 SOLID hours of sleep - good quality, REM (more vivid dreams), etc.

Woke around 0100 to hit the pisser, got back to sleep for ANOTHER solid 4 hours and woke this morning just after 0500 feeling very refreshed.

No grogginess, no hangover-ish feeling this morning, just rested & ready for work.

Best sleep I've had in a while, best night on the sauce so far.

4/5 stars.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad I stumbled across this! Thanks for taking the time to log and keep updating it, I'm in for the rest.

Looks promising so far...


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the log man
I have been wondering about this peptide for some time now!
May be a magic potion for some who like to run high tren, low test! I know i couldnt sleep for sh8t running tren e! 
And i hate sleeping pills. Most don't work for me or make me to groggy in the morning!
Keep up the posting man. Good Stuff!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2015)

Morning After #4

Same dosing protocol, 100 Mcg appx. 2130 and in the rack by 2200. 

Fell asleep quickly & slept sound until 0200. Had some PTSD-related issues last night (it happens from time to time) and woke-up wired.

Did some work until around 0400 and was able to get back to sleep until 0600 & woke feeling relatively well-refreshed overall.

Sleep quality was still improved over baseline, just a rough night overall. I'm crediting the DSIP for my getting back to sleep afterwards.

3/5 stars


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning After #5

Rough night last night. Same 100 Mcg dose but couldn't get to sleep to save my arse. Perhaps a bit too much caffeine too late in the day I suspect (my work schedule changed and I had to train later in the day than usual). Essentially tossed & turned from 2200 until 0330 and then gave up the ghost & got up (hello, UGB!). 

DSIP is def not a miracle drug which can overcome Tren + Caffeine (at least not in my case). Sleep hygiene is still in order.

1/5 stars but I'll own responsibility for the poor sleep hygiene last night.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Man I hate those nights! 

Happens to me all the time and I'm not taking anything, granted I started trt last week but if anything its helped me sleep better as is. 

My problem is that I can't turn my brain off lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2015)

Morning After #6

Same dosing protocol, *MUCH* better quality of sleep last night than the prior night. 

Dosed at 1800, in the rack by 1830 and dead to the world until 0100. Up once to hit the pisser and then back to sleep fairly easily until the alarm went off at 0400. 

More vivid dreams, woke-up feeling refreshed and rolling with Woodrow Wilson (a good sign of restorative sleep having taken place). No OTC sleep meds since the experiment started & I have more energy in the morning as a result.

4/5 stars


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 19, 2015)

How is this administered?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2015)

Slin pin, subq.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh ok that's what I thought but wasn't sure. 

I'm having a rough time just doing my one shot, dunno if I want to add more


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2015)

Morning After #7

Same dosing protocol. DSIP @ 100 Mcg around 1945, in the rack by 2030.

Fell asleep quickly and slept soundly until 0200. Back to sleep by around 0300 and got decent quality sleep until 0500 when the alarm woke me.

Feeling overall refreshed this morning. Improved over the quality of sleep I was getting prior to DSIP no doubt.

3/5 stars.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 20, 2015)

Well Im glad to see this is having some positive results for you.  Thank you for the updates.

Updates on the little hotties your banging would be nice as well.  Just a thought?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Well Im glad to see this is having some positive results for you.  Thank you for the updates.
> 
> Updates on the little hotties your banging would be nice as well.  Just a thought?



The one in the red dress (back seat) is a handful


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2015)

Morning After #8

Sleep duration was total shite last night. DSIP at appx. 2030, in the rack by 2100. Slept well until 0200 and then wide awake & couldn't get back to sleep to save my arse.

I suspect its due to my having an appt today (not work, just something I have to do) that kept me from getting back to sleep. Still, I was hoping for more support in that condition from the DSIP. Def not a miracle drug - at least not last night.

2/5 stars


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bummer man! Tonight will be a good test of whether it was nerves keeping you awake or just a fluke


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning After #9

Ran the usual DSIP protocol last night but stacked with 10 Mg melatonin as I desperately needed to get recharged ahead of the work week.

Fell asleep within 30 mins of hitting the rack & slept VERY soundly for better than 6 hours, then managed to get back to sleep for another 2 hours. 

Feeling much more human this morning and will take the Melatonin back out of the equation tonight. Did notice a moderate headache last night, although could have been from lack of sleep the night before. Will stay aware of this in case it happens again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning After #10

Same protocol, 100 Mcg 30 mins before bed. Slept quickly like always, but only woke once or twice the entire night. VERY heavy sleep and woke feeling rested. More vivid dreams also (bonus?  )

One of my best nights thus far on the sauce.

4/5 stars


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 23, 2015)

Im am not sure how the fukk I missed this Savage. 

Thanks for the log brother, It looks like the stuff is helping. Ive always had trouble staying asleep too. Damn tren gets me up every hour to piss. Haha


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Man if you keep having good luck like this I'm going to seriously look into it. 

I was probably awake 15 different times last night


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Morning After #10
> 
> Same protocol, 100 Mcg 30 mins before bed. Slept quickly like always, but only woke once or twice the entire night. VERY heavy sleep and woke feeling rested. More vivid dreams also (bonus?  )
> 
> ...




man, I miss vivid dreams. thanks for the review, bruh.


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Morning After #10
> 
> Same protocol, 100 Mcg 30 mins before bed. Slept quickly like always, but only woke once or twice the entire night. VERY heavy sleep and woke feeling rested. More vivid dreams also (bonus?  )
> 
> ...



Man brother, I'm happy for you. Like I posed earlier, DSIP didn't do jack for me. I was thinking now that maybe it was bunk but I see it was the same place I got mine. R.I.P. GWP


----------



## stonetag (Mar 24, 2015)

Where are you on tren dosage savage?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Where are you on tren dosage savage?



600 Mg weekly with 4 weeks left in my current blast.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2015)

Morning After #11

Same protocol. Hit the rack a bit early last night as I've an early start this morning. Dosed by 1930, in the rack by 2000. 

Good quality sleep. Woke at 2330 to hit the pisser, fell right back to sleep. Couple more times during the night (too much water before bed) as well. Woke up 45 mins ahead of my alarm at 0315 and decided to get up (need 90 mins for a full REM cycle so rather than sleep for an addtl 45 mins and wake-up groggy I find it better to roll-out). 

Feeling overall pretty fresh today. Have to get my secondary leg workout in this morning before me shift, we'll see how that goes.

3/5 stars


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning After #12

Rough night last night. Crashed around 2000 and slept well until 2330, then back to sleep until 0230. From there kinda tossed & turned until 0400 when the alarm sounded. 

Mostly just work drama encroaching on my rest, but feeling a bit rugged this morning as a result. 

2/5 stars


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you think stacking melatonin on top would be too much and might make you too drowsy in the am?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Do you think stacking melatonin on top would be too much and might make you too drowsy in the am?



I may give it a try this weekend when I can sleep-in.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2015)

Morning after #14

2 weeks in. Decent sleep last night until appx 0300, then restless until 0500 when I had to roll out.

Overall, I'd say I'm seeing marginal improvement over baseline with the use of DSIP thus far. It's definitely not the '8 hour slobber-nap' solution I was hoping for, but I would say its on-par with OTC sleep-aids such as doxylamine sulfate. Is it worth the incremental hassle of drawing & pinning every night before bed? I'm not certain yet. I may up the dosage this weekend and see if I get a different reaction, closer to what I was hoping for. 

2.5 / 5 stars


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you up the dose this weekend?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2015)

Cheers, all.

Ran 200 Mcg last night, 30 mins before hitting the rack. No melatonin, no other sleep aids. 

Slept well for 90 minutes, woke around 2330 with a bad headache (may or may not have been related to the DSIP dosing). Got back to sleep around 0130 and managed off & on until 0500 when I left the rack.

Overall, not much improvement at 200 Mcg vs 100 Mcg based on this outing save for the headache.

2/5 stars


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 5, 2015)

So what do you say?  

Did you have more luck with just the melatonin or do you think that it made a decent difference? 

I don't want to buy or try something that probably won't work


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed update.

No love, even with the melatonin. After two+ weeks I've concluded that results from DSIP are only marginally better than a simple OTC sleep aid. Not worth the hassle of a nightly pin. Sorry, Bros.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's cool man thanks for being the guinea pig, it's a shame that it didn't work out for the best. 

Back to the drawing board


----------

